# any southern shows??



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Any shows in the southern part of the uk. Doncaster is good but is such a drive up there.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

No.

There was a legal challenge made but this was dismissed in terms of the legality of shows. There are considerable concerns over the legality of them in their current format which has led to Doncaster being the only trade fair left in the UK.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Aw oki. Can someone not just do the same thing as Doncaster. Then it would be legal?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

wagg said:


> Aw oki. Can someone not just do the same thing as Doncaster. Then it would be legal?


There was- it was at Kempton Park. But the APA challenged it via a bogus environmental disease agency, & scared Kempton off hosting any more shows.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

That sucks. Really does. Developed country like ours with a pretty big reptile community and we only have one host that will actually host a show. It's very sad. :banghead:


----------

